# Updated Flock Pix (Pic Heavy!)



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its been a while, so here's some pictures of the whole flock. Well, they're not all together, the three new ones are still separated. Hubby thought Chicken was lonely and broke the babies quarantine to stick them all together so now they have to wait for Chicken's vet check and for Cupcake's final results to come back. Anyways, on with the pictures!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww they are very gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And some more pictures...in the two of Daisy she's being an acrobat, hanging upside down!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And then the newest three, they're so funny!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Lindsey!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You have a gorgeous flock roxy!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Sarah! You do too!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW shucks! They tend to think they're pretty too!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all adorable... though the first bath photo of chicken looks possessed

my favourite is of the 3 new ones together with chicken looking at shredder funny


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice flock!!! Are you living in house?I don`t have the space for so many gorgeous birds.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes, we have a three bedroom house and one room is solely for the birds. We don't have any kids or anything so it works out perfectly!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> theyre all adorable... though the first bath photo of chicken looks possessed
> 
> my favourite is of the 3 new ones together with chicken looking at shredder funny


Dally, Chicken wanted head scratches so bad from Shredder it wasn't even funny. Poor guy got stuck in between two clingy birds who both wanted his attention at the same time! Pebbles doesn't really like Chicken but Chicken likes Shredder so she's stuck with him lol.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I love them all, I want some just like them. Is Daisy Lutino Pearl? Or Lutino Pied Pear?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lutino pearl...and man do those pearls stand out in the sun! They're gorgeous...love it!


----------



## Evolution (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice Flock ;D, I really like the white spangle/ pied.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pebbles? Yea she's a little sweetie...almost three months old.


----------

